# CFTC and "Education sellers"



## mjim (7 October 2016)

Worth a read

http://www.cftc.gov/ConsumerProtect...on/CFTCFraudAdvisories/fraudadv_tradingsystem

"The CFTC urges you to be skeptical when promoters of trading systems and advisory services claim that their products and services will earn high profits with minimal risks
Whether or not a trading system is used, commodity futures and options are typically high-risk endeavors
No trading system can guarantee profits
Not all system promoters are required to be members of the National Futures Association or registered with the CFTC. Check their registration and disciplinary status with the CFTC and the NFA."

Recent actions
http://www.cftc.gov/PressRoom/PressReleases/pr7464-16


----------

